# Favorite meat to smoke?



## Munson (Nov 13, 2020)

As a new member and relatively new smoker I thought it would be cool to see what folks favorite meat to smoke is.

So, whatcha got?


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 13, 2020)

Baby backs


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 13, 2020)

Sausages....


----------



## tallbm (Nov 13, 2020)

Munson said:


> As a new member and relatively new smoker I thought it would be cool to see what folks favorite meat to smoke is.
> 
> So, whatcha got?



Hi there and welcome!

Whatever is on sale, but I know you want a more specific answer hahaha.

I mean living in TX and growing up on it, I lean towards Brisket.  The cost is also one of the highest to do and it is a looooong smoke.

A complete crowd pleaser for a good price that everyone loves is cured smoked whole chicken that I pull for pulled chicken.  AMAZING flavor and eating.

Another personal favorite of mine that I actually don't do very often because again beef cost more than other meat is, Smoked Meatloaf where I make like 1 - 1.25 pound individual meat loaves (they shrink some) so everyone gets their own whole mini meatloaf!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2020)

If I have to pick one thing it’s beef short ribs


----------



## old sarge (Nov 13, 2020)

BUTTS!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2020)

Cost aside, and I can get a Prime whole packer style brisket at Costco for $3.49 a pound in IL, I love doing brisket. Spare ribs are great, but they are easy IMHO. People around here are impressed by brisket and I like the challenge of brisket in an offset stick burner.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2020)

St. Louis cut Ribs. If money is no object, Fajita marinated SHRIMP for Tacos...JJ


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> St. Louis cut Ribs. If money is no object, Fajita marinated SHRIMP for Tacos...JJ


St. Louis ribs are my go-to as well.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 13, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Cost aside, and I can get a Prime whole packer style brisket at Costco for $3.49 a pound in IL, I love doing brisket. Spare ribs are great, but they are easy IMHO. People around here are impressed by brisket and I like the challenge an offset stick burner.


Costco is where I get my prime brisket. Really an excellent price and tremendous quality.  But I still prefer a butt.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Costco is where I get my prime brisket. Really an excellent price and tremendous quality.  But I still prefer a butt.


I haven't delved in to the butt yet. Sorry...not trying to be funny here. I tend to gravitate to Texas style, but I think pulled pork from a butt would be popular around here.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Great question. I have to go with brisket. Such a good meal when it’s done just right.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 13, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> I haven't delved in to the butt yet. Sorry...not trying to be funny here. I tend to gravitate to Texas style, but I think pulled pork from a butt would be popular around here.



Hi there and welcome!

I do my Pork Butts (pulled pork) very Texas style.  I season with Salt, Pepper, Onion,  Garlic, and Paprika... no sugar.  Very Texas Style seasoning.  Throw in a little chili powder and a touch of ground cumin and that will be like Tex-Mex style.

Also I smoke the whole time unwrapped.  The flavor on unwrapped brisket and pork butts gives me what I feel is a very Texas style bbq flavor ( I live in TX).   
Finally I split the pork butts from the bottom (meat side not fat side) cutting upward until I hit the bone but the whole thing is still intact.  This allows me to kind of butter fly the whole thing and season in there and spread out some for smoking.  This allows for more smoke penetration deeper and into more meat, more surface area for bark, and more seasoning for that meat that normally gets none... all to me add very Texas style bbq flavor :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I do my Pork Butts (pulled pork) very Texas style.  I season with Salt, Pepper, Onion,  Garlic, and Paprika... no sugar.  Very Texas Style seasoning.  Throw in a little chili powder and a touch of ground cumin and that will be like Tex-Mex style.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome!


My apologies, I should have stated that better. Not Texas style but rather what is prevalent in Texas. I grew up in Fort Worth. Never heard of pulled pork until later in life. Definitely can do it in a Texas style, I agree.  When I do try it out, I will do it like you said, or just salt and pepper. maybe a tad of paprika for color.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2020)

Whatever looks good and strikes my fancy at the meat counter.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Whatever looks good and strikes my fancy at the meat counter.


That's a good strategy as well.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 13, 2020)

Prime brisket and/or St. Louis ribs.


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 13, 2020)

While I like to do briskets, I do far more pork butts than I do briskets, so I'm going with pork butts. Another favorite when I'm working around the house is smoking Spam.  A box of Triskets, some smoked cheese, a little mustard and some smoked Spam and a beer or two = a meal made in heaven.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't think I really have a favorite. For me, easiest are butts, brisket points, spares, and whole poultry of any size. 

Most satisfying to eat, by far, is a packer brisket. It's so rich, though, I try to only do 2-4 a year. Just finished the last vac-sealed frozen leftovers from a Sept smoke this past week.  Sooooo good.

Wait! Got it! Favorite meat to smoke is beef short ribs, but not the boneless ones. I buy the whole vac pak, slice 'em up, throw the meatiest ones on the smoker and use the skimpier ones for soup. Going shopping this weekend. Short ribs just went on the list.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  My favorite to cook is Brisket, when it comes out right, it's the most satisfying.  Spare Ribs are second favorite, and much easier.


----------



## pabeef (Nov 13, 2020)

Boneless leg of lamb fresh off the farm


----------



## Munson (Nov 13, 2020)

Smoked Spam? That’s interesting!


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 13, 2020)

EVERYTHING... I'm on the top of the food chain... bring it on...


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 14, 2020)

My fav is meat!  And sometimes meat wrapped in puff pastry!




Munson said:


> Smoked Spam? That’s interesting!



YES smoked spam is a thing and a very good thing in my book!!!!


















I said I like to smoke meat!!!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 14, 2020)

Holiday smoked turkey with Pop's brine (see avatar) is my #1 favorite but for hot smoking for cooking, beef ribs.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2020)

For me, it's pork tenderloin (any style, but my favorite is stuffed with apple pie filling.  After the tenderloin, it would be pork butt for pulled pork, followed by pork loin (when the loin is  ready to eat, I cube it up and make burnt ends).
Apparently I eat a lot more pork than any other meat.  LOL
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2020)

Ribs!!!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> My apologies, I should have stated that better. Not Texas style but rather what is prevalent in Texas. I grew up in Fort Worth. Never heard of pulled pork until later in life. Definitely can do it in a Texas style, I agree.  When I do try it out, I will do it like you said, or just salt and pepper. maybe a tad of paprika for color.



I hear you.  I was born, raised, and live in Texas and pulled is/has not been common for most of my life and when you do see it, the pulled pork is nothing compared to the brisket or other items.  It's usually just a side thought when they make it to fill small demand.

Yeah, salt, pepper, and paprika wont go wrong.  It will take a few attempts for you to dial it in the way you like it but I think I gave you a good tried and true path to start with and make your own :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 14, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I hear you.  I was born, raised, and live in Texas and pulled is/has not been common for most of my life and when you do see it, the pulled pork is nothing compared to the brisket or other items.  It's usually just a side thought when they make it to fill small demand.
> 
> Yeah, salt, pepper, and paprika wont go wrong.  It will take a few attempts for you to dial it in the way you like it but I think I gave you a good tried and true path to start with and make your own :)


Was perusing Aaron Franklin's YT channel. He has a video on Texas style, naturally, pulled pork. May give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 14, 2020)

Pork Tenderloin or Chicken Quarters,


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2020)

Displaced Texan said:


> Was perusing Aaron Franklin's YT channel. He has a video on Texas style, naturally, pulled pork. May give it a try tomorrow.



Hahah after reading your post I just pulled up his video and watched it, I had never seen it before!
It's funny to see how we do it very very similarly.

We do basically the same seasoning, he adds a little more black pepper than I do but that's because he has more to spare than I do.  I also smoke at 275F because a pork butt doesn't care about the temp so why go lower :)

Where we deviate is mostly due to using different types of smokes.  I use an MES that doesn't need a water pan because it retains moisture very well and that also means no need to spritz at all for me.
Also using an MES I don't have to worry about preventing the pork butt from getting more smoke than I want, I have super tight smoke control and perfect smoke generation with the AMNPS and pellets where he is using a stick burner so smoke smoke smoke is what he gets.
This means I don't need to wrap my pork butts or briskets in foil so I dont :)

My final deviation/evolution is to cut/butterfly the pork butt from the meat side up till I hit the bone so I can get more seasoning, smoke/flavor, and bark going there with greater exposed service area.  I give the butt... some butt cheeks hahaha.

Here is what mine look like, naked the whole time in an MES:





Split Under side:





All shredded:










						Butterflied Pork Butt (or Pork Butt Butt)
					

Well a few weekends ago I did 2 pork butts at 17.5 pounds total. I butterflied them so that the pork butts were more like butts hahaha.  The reason I did this was to:  get more seasoning on the meat for flavor get more bark because there was now more surface area get more smoke flavor and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




You are on the right path buddy! :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 14, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hahah after reading your post I just pulled up his video and watched it, I had never seen it before!
> It's funny to see how we do it very very similarly.
> 
> We do basically the same seasoning, he adds a little more black pepper than I do but that's because he has more to spare than I do.  I also smoke at 275F because a pork butt doesn't care about the temp so why go lower :)
> ...


That looks great, and thank you, sir!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 14, 2020)

I started doing your butterfly method a few months ago and it added so much more flavor to the butts.  Thanks for this innovation!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 14, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I started doing your butterfly method a few months ago and it added so much more flavor to the butts.  Thanks for this innovation!



Yeah, it's crazy how much more flavor you get!!! No more needing to add finishing sauce or shake in more seasoning, its just ready to pull and takes an already good approach to smoking a pork butt and makes it like WOW amazing instead of regular amazing haha :D


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 14, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Yeah, it's crazy how much more flavor you get!!! No more needing to add finishing sauce or shake in more seasoning, its just ready to pull and takes an already good approach to smoking a pork butt and makes it like WOW amazing instead of regular amazing haha :D


Exactly, WOW amazing.  LOL. And thanks for the like as well as the info.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2020)

I buy whole spare ribs, cut em down to Saint Louis style. Hoard up the rib tips and vac pack the for a later day.


----------



## mosparky (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow... That;s like asking which of my kids is my favorite. (BTW, it depends on which one has been off my S^^^List the longest) 
My favorite meat is generally whatever I did last. Right now it's pork butts.


----------



## Munson (Nov 15, 2020)

My favorite in my brief smoking career was the first pork shoulder I smoked a week ago.

Stuffed pork loin today and tri tip tomorrow so we’ll see.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 15, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hahah after reading your post I just pulled up his video and watched it, I had never seen it before!
> It's funny to see how we do it very very similarly.
> 
> We do basically the same seasoning, he adds a little more black pepper than I do but that's because he has more to spare than I do.  I also smoke at 275F because a pork butt doesn't care about the temp so why go lower :)
> ...


so with the butterfly method---You split underneath--as in the fat side?    About how deep?  I was looking for instructions but being new--hard to find. Thanks in advance


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2020)

Millberry said:


> so with the butterfly method---You split underneath--as in the fat side?    About how deep?  I was looking for instructions but being new--hard to find. Thanks in advance



Below is my post on it with all kinds of pics and info.

In short, you have the fat side of a pork butt and the meat side of the pork butt.











From the meat side, position the butt like the immediate image above.  Cut a slice into the middle of the pork butt starting at the top and go to the bottom. (top of picture to bottom of picture)
Cut into the butt until the knife hits the bone then keep the whole cut about that deep.  It's not a super precise cut or anything. 
The whole goal is to hit the bone and have the cut where you can butterfly out the meat enough to season in there and set it on the rack somewhat butter flied. 

When it is on the rack it is slightly buttered flied with seasoning all in there AND gives more surface area and the ability for the smoke to now penetrate that deep in and into the meat surrounding the split.  If you didn't do this then all of that meat in there would likely get NO seasoning, bark, or smoke penetration or much flavor deep in there.
This approach solves those issues :)

Let me know if this helps :)

My full post below 
VVVVVVVVVVVV





						Butterflied Pork Butt (or Pork Butt Butt)
					

Well a few weekends ago I did 2 pork butts at 17.5 pounds total. I butterflied them so that the pork butts were more like butts hahaha.  The reason I did this was to:  get more seasoning on the meat for flavor get more bark because there was now more surface area get more smoke flavor and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## joetee (Nov 15, 2020)

pabeef said:


> Boneless leg of lamb fresh off the farm


I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 15, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Below is my post on it with all kinds of pics and info.
> 
> In short, you have the fat side of a pork butt and the meat side of the pork butt.
> View attachment 471019
> ...


I sure do appreciate you taking the time to help me. Thanks tallbm


----------



## bdawg (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd say that Baby Back ribs and Boston Butt, are the 2 things I do most often.  I also smoke a lot of whole chickens, salmon and steelhead trout, Another favorite is to get the post-St. Paddy's day corned beef on sale and smoke them into Pastrami


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 15, 2020)

I like Boston Butts because they have never failed to please. 

I didn't see anyone mention wieners. We do a couple dozen at a time and vacuum seal into smaller units for the freezer. Killer good and easy to have on hand for an omelet, wiener and cheese sandwich, kraut and smoked wieners is on another level as is a regular hot dog. Learned the wiener rule somewhere here is 2 hours smoke at 200 degrees, don't let them get too hot and start to shrink. I use lots of my own rub.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm going with chicken thighs.  Covers all the bases: always quick, cheap, and tasty. 
Pork butt never disappoints...and always cheap and tasty, but a day's work to get there. 
And you can't beat the taste of a good beef brisket, but if you mess up, you're out a day and a fair sum of money.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome from San Jose, CA.

Prefer Costco USDA Prime Brisket


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I hunt the reduced meat section at the grocer unless I'm doing a specific cook.  
Jim


----------



## kawboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Beef Shortribs, followed closely by Pork spareribs.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 16, 2020)

Pork ribs are always a go for me.


----------



## paul_alex (Dec 8, 2020)

Brisket and its not even close.


----------



## joetee (Dec 8, 2020)

Brisket is my fav. The only one that I didn't care much for was the one I over trimmed. Have to leave some of that fat on.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 8, 2020)

My favorite is baby back ribs using the 3-2-1 method.  then a nice brisket,


----------

